# F1 2010 hat jemand SLI erfahrung damit?



## mikee (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Sim Racers
Mein F1 2011 läuft eigentlich mit 60frames konstant.
Doch als ich in den Regen kam,
fehlten Pfützen und das abtrocknen war einheitlich.
Es ist auch kein abrieb im trockenen vorhanden.

Grund;
Die Strecken Info(Abrieb Aufbau und abtrocknungs/Pfützen Darstellung) wurde mit 1.01patch weggelassen.
Um es wieder darzustellen ist diese Textzeile;	<track_info_system type="gpu" />
in der; hardware_settings_config,
hinzuzufügen.
Diese hardware_settings_config ist unter C:\Users\mike74\Documents\My Games\FormulaOne\hardwaresettings
zufinden.

Nun aber ist die Framerate deutlich tiefer.
Vielleicht ca 40, bräuchte aber konstant 60frames für Motion plus.
Würde da eine zweite GTX580 nochwas reissen??


----------



## Zergoras (6. Mai 2011)

Ich würde sagen Treiberfehler. Kann nicht sein, dass deine Framerate in DX11 so einbricht. Du brauchst aber keine zweite 580, das wäre übertrieben und vor allem viel zu teuer. Probier mal nen anderen Treiber.
Btw, dachte F1 2011 kommt erst im September, aber wenn du es schon hast, was wurde so geändert?


----------



## mikee (7. Mai 2011)

Ups, aus 2011 wird 2010.
Nee ich denke nicht das es am Treiber liegt.
Die Track Info wurde nicht umsonst mit 1.01 weggelassen.
Aber nun wo ich es gesehen habe, will ich nicht mehr darauf verzichten.
Man sieht sogar die Ideallienen durch das schellere Abtrocknen auf dem
Asphalt.
Der Graka wird da etwas mehr aufgebrummt,leider zuviel.
Ob zwei GTX im SLI die konstanten 60frames erreichen, wahrscheinlich nicht.
Denn abwechseld rechnet jede ein Frame,
doch auf welcher wird nun diese Track Info gerechnet?
Und ob Motion Plus am TV überhaupt mit Microruckler arbeitet, auch fraglich. 
Mein TV bräuchte konstante 60frames mit vsync an die 60hz synchronisiert und  Motion Plus würde wieder laufen.
Motion Plus ist von TV selbst und rechnet ein zwischenbild dazwischen da dieser 120hz hat, ergibt das sozusagen 120frames.

Vielleicht packt es die http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-amd-radeon-hd-6990/15/


----------



## Zergoras (8. Mai 2011)

Wegen einem Spiel, wo ein Bug drin ist sich ne neue Karte zuzulegen halte ich für Schwachsinnig. Ist ja nicht so, dass die 580 langsam wäre. Und die 6990 hat wie jede Multigpu Karte Microruckler. Also nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Heli-Homer (8. Mai 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen einem Spiel, wo ein Bug drin ist sich ne neue Karte zuzulegen halte ich für Schwachsinnig. Ist ja nicht so, dass die 580 langsam wäre. Und die 6990 hat wie jede Multigpu Karte Microruckler. Also nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.



Also ich halte das nicht für abwegig ne zweite 580 oder gar eine 6990 ins system zu holen.
Diese tv sache ist halt son dingen. Verschlingt unglaublich viel power.
Was mikroruckler angeht, musste hier nicht unbedingt auf jeden hören.
Es ist subjektiv ob man sie merkt.
Bei einer dual gpu karte wie die 6990 darf man in der theorie NICHTS merken.
F1 2010 wird diese bestens ansteuern und von ihr verlangen was du willst.
Einstellungen in den teibern machen die kombi perfekt.


----------



## mikee (8. Mai 2011)

> Wegen einem Spiel, wo ein Bug drin ist sich ne neue Karte zuzulegen halte ich für Schwachsinnig.


Kommt darauf an wieviel es gezoggt wird.
Im meinem Fall läuft praktisch nur das.



> Bei einer dual gpu karte wie die 6990 darf man in der theorie NICHTS merken.
> F1 2010 wird diese bestens ansteuern und von ihr verlangen was du willst.



Vorallem wie die HD6990 im Test davon zieht,damit könnte es klappen.
Nur ich nutze auch 3DTV- play, schade nur Nvidia bietet sowas an.
Wäre aber günstiger als eine zweite 580, da ich dann meine GTX verkaufen könnte.


----------



## VNSR (8. Mai 2011)

Hi, nur um mal meine SLI-Erfahrung mit F 2010 einzubringen: 

Im Menü von Windows Live hab ich mit eingeschaltetem SLI einen Buchstaben-Bug. Von einem Wort werden nur die Hälfte in abwechselnder Reihenfolge dargestellt. Und ingame habe ich keine merklichen Performance-Vorteile - höchstens 1-3 fps. Es stellt sich nun nur die Frage ob es ein Bug (sowie der Buchstabenbug) ist, oder ob iwas in meinem System mein GTX480SLI-Gespann ausbremst. Ich glaub kaum, dass es die auf 3.5Ghz getaktete Q9550 ist.

Zum letzten mal hab ich das Spiel mit dem aktuellen Patch vor ca. 4 Monaten gespielt. Seitdem habe ich neue NV-Treiber und zusätzliche 4GB RAM installiert. Werd mal demnächst ausprobieren ob sich da was geändert hat.

Ich hab auf Youtube noch mein persönliches Bug-Video hochgeladen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yusD9x4ZxVc


----------



## mikee (8. Mai 2011)

Eindeutig kein Sli Profil.
Hast Du Steam version?
Benenne die Exe in Grid 2 um, vielleicht wirkt es.
Im Test mit der Ati ging Crossfire aber einwandfrei.


----------



## VNSR (8. Mai 2011)

Im SLI-Profil wird meineswissens nur bestimmt welches SLI-Verfahren eingesetzt wird. Ich habe manuell im Treiber alle ausprobiert und am Ergebnis hatte sich nie was verändert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es für das Spiel sogar ein SLI-Patch von NV. Auch der hat bei mir nix bewirkt.


----------



## mikee (14. Mai 2011)

Ich bin nun zur Überzeugung gekommen,
dass SLI, das Problem des performance Einbruchs,
beim einschalten der Track-info(Reifen Abrieb und Pfützen),
keine Verbesserung bringen wird.

Grund;
Meine GTX580 hat mehr als genug Leistung für das Game.
Codemasters hat vermutlich diese Track-Info nicht mehr für DX11 angepasst.
Dass wäre bestimmt zu zeitaufwendig gewesen.
Daher wurde es dann mit DX11(ab 1.01) weggelassen.
Es fällt auch nur wenigen überhaupt auf, dass Pfützen usw fehlen
Schaltet man es trotzdem zu, 
muss man mit dem Performance Einbruch unter DX11 leben.
Ich benutze nun nur noch DX9,
Pfützen und Reifenabrieb sind wieder voll aktivierbar,
Performance ist extrem klasse.
 Mir scheint als wäre das Game für DX9 entwickelt worden,
und DX11 ist nur ein zusätzliches Feature.
Der Unterschied fällt auch marginal aus.
DX9 ist daher unterm Strich Grafisch besser,
denn ohne Reifenabrieb und Pfützen ist der Asphalt öde und langweilig.


----------



## VNSR (15. Mai 2011)

Könntest du vllt noch rein schreiben wie man DX9 aktivieren kann. Thx.


----------



## mikee (16. Mai 2011)

Diese hardware_settings_config ist unter 





> C:\Users\deinNAME\Documents\My Games\FormulaOne\hardwaresettings


zufinden.

Diese musst du auf das Desktop ziehen und mit diesem Editor öffnen





> XMLmind XML Editor


Verwende Google, es ist ein Gratis tool.
Dann unter 





> <directx forcedx9="false" />


 den Eintrag false mit true ersetzen





> <directx forcedx9="true" />



Für Pfützendarstellung und Abriebaufbau auf der Idealliene während dem Rennen;


> Die Strecken Info(Abrieb Aufbau und abtrocknungs/Pfützen Darstellung) wurde mit 1.01patch weggelassen.
> Um es wieder darzustellen ist diese Textzeile;
> 
> 
> ...


Danach im Editor Safe drücken und die "hardware_settings_config"wieder zurück schieben.
Win7 lässt in diesem Ordner keine Änderung zu, darum das hin und her Schieben


----------

